
Fitness tracking app Strava gives away location of secret US army bases - ALee
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/28/fitness-tracking-app-gives-away-location-of-secret-us-army-bases
======
pboutros
Not to discuss this ad nauseum, but the headline really should be "Secret US
Army Base people give away their location"

~~~
nwsm
Yup. They literally installed tracking software that publicly posts their
location.

In the context it seems much more innocent but... it's bad.

